#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Mijn droom prins........kon ik maar iemand vinden die zo is zoals het hier staat beschreven..

## schoonheid28

Mijn droom prins........kon ik maar iemand vinden die zo is zoals het hier staat beschreven..


Wanneer het zo is dat je van me houdt, biecht dan je liefde niet op aan mij dit zal me niet tevreden stellen, maar me juist weghouden! Liefdevolle woorden trekken mijn aandacht niet. Wanneer je van me houdt, wacht dan op mij en ik zal op jouw deur kloppen wanneer de tijd rijp is. Geef me geen priveleges die ik niet verdien. Hou me weg van jou, en ik zal jou benaderen. Wanneer jij mij benadert, zal ik wegblijven van jou. Houdt niet van me, want ik wil jouw onwetendheid in liefde. Ik wil jou liefde leren wanneer de tijd rijp is en jij mijn Halal zult worden. Pas op het moment wanneer wij samengebracht zijn onder de tevredenheid van onze Schepper.Vertel me niet wat je voelt, geef me jouw tijd niet en push me niet om jou te verliezen. Ik ben een man die het niet accepteert om zijn geliefde te zien terwijl zij zondes begaat of een verboden liefde leeft achter de rug van haar familie. Ik wil niet dat zij zich schuldig voelt en ik wil niet dat haar hart lijdt.Geef me grenzen die ik niet mag overschrijden. Doodt mij in jouw binnenste zodat ik niet groei om jou te doden. Bescherm het mooie en prachtige dat in jou zit. Ik wil jou onschuldig, kuis en zuiver. Ik wil jouw dierbaar, niet gemakkelijk. En dan, PAS dan, zal ik alles confronteren en in staat zijn om door alle moeilijkheden te gaan om jou te krijgen.Hoe kan ik een trouwe man voor jou zijn wanneer ik probeer om jouw eer te breken? Hoe kan ik loyaal zijn aan jou wanneer ik jou push om jouw familie te verraden? Hoe kan ik een liefde vertrouwen die onder de vloek van Allah groeit? Om van jou te houden betekent om jou te beschermen, om jou te behoeden en niet dat prachtige in jou te doden.Wees niet gemakkelijk, want dan kan het zo zijn dat ik jou niet waardeer. Hou nu niet van mij, opdat ik jou niet zal haten! Mijn hart wilt jou en wilt jou niet verliezen. Ik wil niet dat jij slechts een hype voor mij wordt, ik wil jou als een echtgenote, een geliefde, als de moeder van mijn kinderen. Ik wil dat jij de ENE bent waarmee ik mijn hele leven zal doorbrengen.

----------


## ariff33

Droom se

----------


## schoonheid28

> Droom se


thanks gaat lukken

----------


## eddine

Als u denkt zoals een volwassen vrouw vindt u uw prins

----------


## schoonheid28

[QUOTE=eddine;5180157]Als u denkt zoals een volwassen vrouw vindt u uw p

inchallah

----------


## schoonheid28

ik geef het op!!!!! ik kom alleen mensen tegen die niet mijn types zijn pfff

----------


## schoonheid28

> ik geef het op!!!!! ik kom alleen mensen tegen die niet mijn types zijn pfff




je bent wel eeuwig met elkaar verbonden dus moet je wel iemand natuurlijk aantrekkelijk en leuk vinden en op deze forum kom ik alleen
maar lelijkers tegen en ik snap wel waarom ze via internet opzoek gaan.

----------


## meisje1992

> ik geef het op!!!!! ik kom alleen mensen tegen die niet mijn types zijn pfff


dat komt doordat je zelf opzoek gaat en veeeel te kieskeurig bent. Als je nou wacht op je ware dan zou je niemand tegen komen die je type niet is.

----------


## meisje1992

> je bent wel eeuwig met elkaar verbonden dus moet je wel iemand natuurlijk aantrekkelijk en leuk vinden en op deze forum kom ik alleen
> maar lelijkers tegen en ik snap wel waarom ze via internet opzoek gaan.


Luister eens meid, Jij doet precies hetzelfde dus misschien ben jij zelf ook een lelijkerd alleen heb je dat niet door. Sorry maar nu ga je echt te ver.. Je mag mensen niet eens lelijk noemen voel maar even hoe dat bij jou aankomt lelijkerd.

----------


## schoonheid28

> dan heb je mij nog niet gezien



hahaaah

----------


## schoonheid28

> Luister eens meid, Jij doet precies hetzelfde dus misschien ben jij zelf ook een lelijkerd alleen heb je dat niet door. Sorry maar nu ga je echt te ver.. Je mag mensen niet eens lelijk noemen voel maar even hoe dat bij jou aankomt lelijkerd.



ik vertel me ervaringen ...ik zie er goed uit dus verdien ik ook iemand die even leuk is als ik

----------


## abdelilah_

Heeyy mss kunnen wij samen wat worden heb je whatsapp ofso stuur mij reactie xx abdelilah

----------


## meisje1992

> ik vertel me ervaringen ...ik zie er goed uit dus verdien ik ook iemand die even leuk is als ik


oh mijn allah.

----------


## Naijm

Schoonheid ik ben de ware voor jou inscha allah

----------


## yassin-zien

hier heb je hem dan je prins. a schoonheid xx

----------


## master_ismail

jij spoort niet

----------


## VinDiesel2013

true...!!!

----------


## jamievv

Ik ben Jamie 18 jaar ik ben een Hollandse man blond haar groene ogen 1.85 lang slank en sportief ik zit in het leger en woon in Zaandam waarom ik reageer op jou advertentie. Omdat ik me alleen aangetrokken voel tot Marokkaanse en Turkse dames en ik daar nooit succes mee heb gehad.
Ik ben bereid me uiteindelijk te bekeren tot de islam voor een vrouw waar ik een toekomst in zie. 
Mijn hobby's zijn fitnessen en boxen

----------


## Tayeb786

Waarom wrijf je het er zo in........dat is toch sneu voor al die lelijkerds  :wijs:

----------


## yassin-zien

sneu voor die lelijkerd ik heb nog nooit iemand gezien van hier maar ik begrijp je wel  :wijs: je maakt me we nieuwsgierig wie jij bent

----------


## ap-utrecht

Ik ben bereid me uiteindelijk te bekeren tot de islam voor een vrouw waar ik een toekomst in zie. 

Dus jij wordt moslim omdat je interesse hebt in een Turks of Marokkaans kutje en niet omdat het systeem Islam goed in elkaar zit en het beste is voor de mens?

----------


## selem rotterdam

salam.alles goed,ik ben nog pas nieuw hier,moet nog een beetje wennen,hoe alles hier werkt enzo.maar ok,zal mijn even in het kort een beetje voorstellen.IK BEN EEN MAN VAN 37 JAAR,LIEF,HEEL ERG GEVOELIG,DAT BETEKENT DUS DAT IK EEN GOUDEN HART HEB,DIE JE NIET NIET OVERAAL ZOMAAR TEGEN ZOU KOMEN,VOOR DE REST,BEN IK HEEL ERG ZORZAAM,SERIEUS,ZACHT VAN KARAKTER,EN PLUS HEEL SERIEUS,HEB GEEN TIJD MEER VOOR SPELLETJES,WANT BEN GEEN 16 JAAR MEER,OF IK GETROUWT BEN GEWEEST___NEE BEN NIET GETROUWT GEWEEST,IK DACHT EERTS NOOIT AAN TROUWEN,WANT WIST NIET DAT DE TIJD ZO SNEL KON GAAN,TIJD VLIEGT,EN VOORDAT JIJ HET WEET BEN JIJ 70 JAAR OFZO,IK ZOEK EEN LIEVE ZORGZAME VROUW,WAAR IK EEN TOEKOMST MEE KAN BOUWEN,HUISJE BOOMPJE,ENZ ENZ,EN WIE WEET BEN JIJ DAT WEL,ZE ZEGGEN ZONDER SEBBEB,KOMT ER OOK GEEN MEKTEB,SPREEK DIT JOU AAN,DAN MAG JE MIJN GERUST EEN BELLETJE OF EEN SMSJES STUREN,HIER IS MIJN TEL NUMMER 0684692663 IK WOON IN ROTTERDAM

----------


## Hamidmadani

salam aleikum Moeilijk hoor... Als ik mijzelf zou omschrijven dan passen de woorden rustig, betrouwbaar, grappig humor en sportief het beste bij mij. Ik sport graag wat in en om mijn huis. Internetten en tv kijken doe ik bijna nooit 's avonds en in de vakantie lees ik graag verschillende boeken ik ben een man van 30 jaar, met een ruime fantasie en een groot inlevingsvermogen. Ik houd van een goed gesprek, maar er moet zeker plaats zijn voor lol. Kan heel veel geven, maar ik moet ook het gevoel hebben dat het gewaardeerd wordt. In het dagelijkse leven sta ik voor gelijkheid en respect. dat vind ik wel heel belangrijk. Ben ook gesteld op mijn privacy en zal dat van anderen altijd respecteren, probeer zoveel mogelijk de diversiteit aan mensen te ontdekken, zonder ze in hokjes te plaatsen. Ben over het algemeen een positief mens, die de ander zonder vooroordeel benadert, vrolijk en met humor. Creatief . Kan genieten van de kleine dingen die het leven eigenlijk zo bijzonder maken. De islam is voor mij wel belangrijk maar ben niet praktiserend een vrouw staat bij mij gelijk aan de man dus vrijheid geeft de ruimte om oprecht en eerlijk met elkaar om te gaan. Zelf ben ik half Nederlands Marokkaanse. Heb ik je interesse gewekt laat gerust een berichtje achter

----------


## mocro-aziz

Ghair inchallah. 
Trouw iemand die je leuk en aantrekkelijk vind.
Anders kun je beter alleen blijven.
En denk eraan het is nooit te laat.
Je elmekteb is beschreven.
En die zal je vinden inchallah.
En niet alleen jij maar wij allemaal inchallah.
Ieder zijn elmekteb.

----------


## Mohamed_abc

> Mijn droom prins........kon ik maar iemand vinden die zo is zoals het hier staat beschreven..
> 
> 
> Wanneer het zo is dat je van me houdt, biecht dan je liefde niet op aan mij… dit zal me niet tevreden stellen, maar me juist weghouden! Liefdevolle woorden trekken mijn aandacht niet. Wanneer je van me houdt, wacht dan op mij en ik zal op jouw deur kloppen wanneer de tijd rijp is. Geef me geen priveleges die ik niet verdien. Hou me weg van jou, en ik zal jou benaderen. Wanneer jij mij benadert, zal ik wegblijven van jou. Houdt niet van me, want ik wil jouw onwetendheid in liefde. Ik wil jou liefde leren wanneer de tijd rijp is en jij mijn Halal zult worden. Pas op het moment wanneer wij samengebracht zijn onder de tevredenheid van onze Schepper.Vertel me niet wat je voelt, geef me jouw tijd niet en push me niet om jou te verliezen. Ik ben een man die het niet accepteert om zijn geliefde te zien terwijl zij zondes begaat of een verboden liefde leeft achter de rug van haar familie. Ik wil niet dat zij zich schuldig voelt en ik wil niet dat haar hart lijdt.Geef me grenzen die ik niet mag overschrijden. Doodt mij in jouw binnenste zodat ik niet groei om jou te doden. Bescherm het mooie en prachtige dat in jou zit. Ik wil jou onschuldig, kuis en zuiver. Ik wil jouw dierbaar, niet gemakkelijk. En dan, PAS dan, zal ik alles confronteren en in staat zijn om door alle moeilijkheden te gaan om jou te krijgen.Hoe kan ik een trouwe man voor jou zijn wanneer ik probeer om jouw eer te breken? Hoe kan ik loyaal zijn aan jou wanneer ik jou push om jouw familie te verraden? Hoe kan ik een liefde vertrouwen die onder de vloek van Allah groeit? Om van jou te houden betekent om jou te beschermen, om jou te behoeden en niet dat prachtige in jou te doden.Wees niet gemakkelijk, want dan kan het zo zijn dat ik jou niet waardeer. Hou nu niet van mij, opdat ik jou niet zal haten! Mijn hart wilt jou en wilt jou niet verliezen. Ik wil niet dat jij slechts een hype voor mij wordt, ik wil jou als een echtgenote, een geliefde, als de moeder van mijn kinderen. Ik wil dat jij de ENE bent waarmee ik mijn hele leven zal doorbrengen.”


Heb je ook een leeftijd en woonplaats ?

----------


## Jaap2

Waarschijnlijk heb je dan geen geduld,opgeven nooit doen,vroeger niet,nu niet en nooit niet.
Blijven volhouden niet makkelijkste manier kiezen.

gr Jaap

----------


## scout24

met jou is na 10min, al tijd om te vertreken

----------


## mercyalago

ja je moet ook naar mij zoeken

----------


## Najib74

Sorry, ik heb geen tijd voor spelletjes! Wat ik eerder zij ik ben gewoon ikke_dus! Een mooie blonde marokkaans man met het hart op het juiste plek! En weet hoe je een vrouw moet behandelen! Ik wens je nog een hele fijne dag. Groetjes van mij!

----------

